

FBI Bitcoin Intelligence Assessment - kqr2
http://cryptome.org/2012/05/fbi-bitcoin.pdf

======
jamhan
There's a better PDF here:
[http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/threatlevel/2012/05/Bitcoi...](http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/threatlevel/2012/05/Bitcoin-
FBI.pdf)

